# trolling speed



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

How fast do you usually troll for fish? Do you use your outboard motor or trolling motor?


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

What kind of trolling are you talking about. I have caught Walleye up around that 2.25-2.5 trolling 6-8" cranks up on Tobin, Trolling live bait and a spinner, I usually troll with the trolling motor just fast enough to get the blades to spin properly. Different blade styles spin at different speeds. Pulling a lindy Rig, I usually keep it right around the .75 MPH with the trolling motore.

What types of trolling are you talking about? A little more information would be helpful.

tight lines

Jim


----------



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm talking about trolling cranks and live bait.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

There really is no set speed. Live bait in general you troll slow. Spinners for instance usaully just fast enough to get the blades turning.

Crankbaits can vary quite a bit.1.7 mph but I rarely troll cranks over 3mph. But there are lots of people that troll faster than that.

There isn't really anything set in stone when it comes to fishing as you probably know. This might help

Spring when the water is on the cool side or when the fish ain't real active troll on the slow side.

Summer when the water is warm or when the fish are active they might like it on the faster side.

I almost always troll livebait slow.


----------

